# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  New Axiron user

## edgarr

A couple of post on here with people starting it but no one reporting back feedback. 

My Dr just prescribed it to me. It is a gel that is applied under the arm pit. i guess you could apply it else where but the arm pit is to avoid contact with others. 

I am starting on a very low dose, 30mg as I have had prostate concerns so this is to see what the test does. Will check up with blood work in 3 months. 

So anyone have any recent feedback on this or helpful tips on applications. Thanks

----------


## sirupate

Keep us posted. I think Axiron is a 2% gel. I like to apply that to my thighs, as opposed to my "pits". Would beat the 1% gel I am on now...I think.

----------


## Titleesq

I haven't seen much feedback regarding Axiron, but I would totally love to hear from someone who switched from injects to this. I think it would be interesting to compare the two.

----------


## ecsaaron

My doc told me monday that there were two new types of test that just came out. 1 that is the roll on for underarms and one a hand gel.I shut him down real quick and told him im stayin on the needle until nedido comes to the U.S.The hand gel thing was weird,Maybe he got that mixed up

----------


## zaggahamma

looks like you'll have to give all the data for your post edgarr

----------


## lvs

My endo put me on 2-pumps of Axiron and at the time my total test was 288, range 250-1100, and FreeT was 97.6 range 35 to 155. About 6-weeks later using a different endo, I retested and my TT was up to 1030, and free T was 31 which was above range I remember, but unfortunately don't have reference ranges for. He was surprised that my levels could get that high on transdermal test. Anyway, this guy was clueless so didn't see him anymore. Back to Axiron though.

Once you get used to applying it, and keeping it from dripping or minimizing it, I think it is really good compared to testim. It really isn't a gel but more of a solution, it dries very quickly and leaves no sticky residue at all. It has a very low-key pleasing viral smell to it as well. I went back to my original endo and she put me on testim because the axiron had a bad side-effect for me in that it caused symptoms of nasopharyngitis for me. Current insurance wouldn't cover Androgel 1.62, but that is changing soon so will try that next. 

I started this journey about 6-months ago with my GP and he put me on cyp injections at 100mg/2w and of course that did nothing but make me feel worse. Then after 10 weeks, retested found test levels lower than I began with. Put me on 200mg/2w and after 6-weeks same thing lower test levels than before, of course because you need injections every 5-7 days not every two weeks. Of course I went through the roller-coaster ride with it as well. After this, he referred me to an endo and I agreed to try the transdermal test. I like it because it is easy to apply and I avoid the roller coaster ride, but honestly after my 200mg shot of cyp, I felt better for a few days than I do on the transdermal.

----------


## zaggahamma

> *My endo put me on 2-pumps of Axiron and at the time my total test was 288, range 250-1100, and FreeT was 97.6 range 35 to 155. About 6-weeks later using a different endo, I retested and my TT was up to 1030*, and free T was 31 which was above range I remember, but unfortunately don't have reference ranges for. He was surprised that my levels could get that high on transdermal test. Anyway, this guy was clueless so didn't see him anymore. Back to Axiron though.
> 
> Once you get used to applying it, and keeping it from dripping or minimizing it, I think it is really good compared to testim. It really isn't a gel but more of a solution, it dries very quickly and leaves no sticky residue at all. It has a very low-key pleasing viral smell to it as well. I went back to my original endo and she put me on testim because the axiron had a bad side-effect for me in that it caused symptoms of nasopharyngitis for me. Current insurance wouldn't cover Androgel 1.62, but that is changing soon so will try that next. 
> 
> I started this journey about 6-months ago with my GP and he put me on cyp injections at 100mg/2w and of course that did nothing but make me feel worse. Then after 10 weeks, retested found test levels lower than I began with. Put me on 200mg/2w and after 6-weeks same thing lower test levels than before, of course because you need injections every 5-7 days not every two weeks. Of course I went through the roller-coaster ride with it as well. After this, he referred me to an endo and I agreed to try the transdermal test. I like it because it is easy to apply and I avoid the roller coaster ride, but honestly after my 200mg shot of cyp, I felt better for a few days than I do on the transdermal.


lil confused at wheter the first levels you posted were prior to the axiron then also after 6 months with new endo if anything changed other than the endo ...

----------


## lvs

Trying to put too much info in and keep the post small... sorry. The first levels posted were after my GP transferred me to the first endo and she took me off cyp injections for 4-weeks to get a baseline reading. The 2nd numbers posted which were reflective of 6-weeks on axiron and the only difference is the blood work was taken by a different endo. It didn't take me long to realize that 2nd endo, was clueless as far as TRT and didn't want to learn about it either. So I went back to my first endo and she is willing to work with me somewhat. I am now on Testim which I don't like because it is sticky and doesn't have the best odor, because insurance wouldn't pay for androgel . Again, the reason for the change from axiron was due to nasal/sinus issues. After 3-weeks on Testim, I had blood drawn again, and I have the results but Quest doesn't appear to have run all the assays on the order that was given to them, so the most important pieces are missing, Tot-T and Free-T.. Ugh!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Trying to put too much info in and keep the post small... sorry. The first levels posted were after my GP transferred me to the first endo and she took me off cyp injections for 4-weeks to get a baseline reading. The 2nd numbers posted which were reflective of 6-weeks on axiron and the only difference is the blood work was taken by a different endo. It didn't take me long to realize that 2nd endo, was clueless as far as TRT and didn't want to learn about it either. So I went back to my first endo and she is willing to work with me somewhat. I am now on Testim which I don't like because it is sticky and doesn't have the best odor, because insurance wouldn't pay for androgel. Again, the reason for the change from axiron was due to nasal/sinus issues. After 3-weeks on Testim, I had blood drawn again, and I have the results but Quest doesn't appear to have run all the assays on the order that was given to them, so the most important pieces are missing, Tot-T and Free-T.. Ugh!


 yeh that sucks bro...you'll get it tightened up...r you wanting back on injections? when were you feeling best...not sure if you have another thread...this changing meds, etc. just isnt adding up?
another reason to keep the same thread going if so

----------


## lvs

No other thread going. I have been lurking for quite some time learning what I can. Usually don't like to talk before I feel like I know what I am talking about or at least enough to be dangerous.  :Smilie:  Only reason for the med changes is to see if the nasal issues went away, because they were very bad, and wait one month for my insurance to change which does cover the androgel . I don't know if androgel will be any better but I don't like the Testim at all. I really liked the Axiron but do feel at least in part that the nasal issues were as a result. In the Axiron Study, it was found that 2 recipients suffered from the same side-effect. Unfortunately new insurance doesn't cover the Test-Cyp, but hell it doesn't cost that much anyway. The first 5-days or so of the injections were when I felt the best, but then on a two-week schedule was worse overall than being on the transdermals. I have been going down this road now for almost 9-months since I began and I am still not dialed in and it is getting frustrating. My endo doesn't believe in using HCG injections, but has mentioned an Estrogen inhibitor if necessary. Estrogen on my most recent test came in at 82, with 130 or less being in range. It is listed on the sheet as Estrogen, Total, Serum and not sure if this is the sensitive assay or not, even though I asked the endo when she wrote the order if was the sensitive assay. Anyway, my intention was certainly not to hijack this thread, and apologize if so.




> yeh that sucks bro...you'll get it tightened up...r you wanting back on injections? when were you feeling best...not sure if you have another thread...this changing meds, etc. just isnt adding up?
> another reason to keep the same thread going if so

----------


## zaggahamma

i somehow thought you were the op but i dont think the info you provided has hijacked in anyway only helped..you made the biggest point when u said the test cyp isnt that expensive without insurance anyway..a lot easier, imo

----------


## edgarr

got my prescription today, love insurance! I'll post any feed back. Again, low dose just to see what happens to my PSA for now.

----------


## kelkel

Edgarr, have you been scoped if your worried about your psa?

Ivs, JPK is on the money. Cyp is cheap. When your insurance changes I'm reading that it will cover Androgel ? Does it not cover the cyp too? Doesn't make sense to me. I'm on agel 1.62%, which works great for me and is covered by my insurance. If it wasn't I'd be on cyp in a heart beat. My 3 bottles of agel 1.62 a month is over 1k. I look at the print out where it says "your insurance saved you X amount of dollars" and say damn!

----------


## sirupate

> Edgarr, have you been scoped if your worried about your psa?
> 
> Ivs, JPK is on the money. Cyp is cheap. When your insurance changes I'm reading that it will cover Androgel? Does it not cover the cyp too? Doesn't make sense to me. I'm on agel 1.62%, which works great for me and is covered by my insurance. If it wasn't I'd be on cyp in a heart beat. My 3 bottles of agel 1.62 a month is over 1k. I look at the print out where it says "your insurance saved you X amount of dollars" and say damn!


Yea...the price of Androgel is pretty damn outrageous. I assume the same is true for Testim and Axiron until one of these meds goes off patent protection. Part of the reason I went to test.cyp. was the cost of the gel. I wasn't paying most of the cost, but my employer certainly was. Didn't seem right.

----------


## lvs

Actually got a letter the other day from current insurance who said they now cover Androgel and yes, the new insurance covers it also. In addition there is a discount card available for this which my cost ends up being $10. All the gels are super expensive, unbelievable really, compared to cyp. I picked it up last night and of the 3 gels I have now tried, Axiron, Testim and Androgel, I think I like the Androgel best as far as applying. It would be interesting to see if the efficacy and absorption rate varies from the 3 different products. Based on my earlier post Axiron jacked my levels up to just above high-normal so I will definitely be interested to see how others fair on it as well, so keep us posted Axiron users. 

I mentioned cyp injections again to my endo yesterday, and she said let's try the androgel first. She said that being on any kind of test replacement could cause nasal issues because of the vascular component of the treatment itself. My new insurance will not cover the cyp injections, however, it is so inexpensive that it would not prevent me from moving to them.

----------


## kelkel

Agel 1.62% I hope?

----------


## edgarr

My Doc gave me a discount card so it is only costing me $25 for a 30 day supply. The card is good for a year.

This stuff is not easy to apply, runs down your whole side. Not sure how much more careful I can be. It also takes a long time to dry so need to adjust my wake up time. 

I would prefer injections as that is what I did before but as stated, this is a trial to see what my PSA does. I have not been scoped, long tread about prostate where I list the ongoing studies.. very good tread that everyone should read!

----------


## Shol'va

The problem with the gels is a lot of men have absorbtion issues with their skin so it doesn't absorb properly. So even if you rub on 10g androgel may 1% is getting through. A friend of mine at the gym was on it a 10g a day and went from total T-level of 264 up to 266 after 3 months on the gel. Needless to say he now takes shots and has never looked back. Plus his complaint of having to rub that amount on his body was pretty bad he said. That and when it dried it felt like dried jism on your own body, having to walk around all day with that feeling grossed him out.

----------


## lvs

> Agel 1.62% I hope?


Yes, 1.62%, 2-pumps to start.

----------


## lvs

Yes, but you will get better at applying it, but it does run down and splashes if you get in a hurry. I have tried 3 types, Axiron, Testim, and Androgel and Androgel is the easiest to apply, has no odor and isn't sticky. However, I was getting excellent results with the Axiron. Good luck!




> My Doc gave me a discount card so it is only costing me $25 for a 30 day supply. The card is good for a year.
> 
> This stuff is not easy to apply, runs down your whole side. Not sure how much more careful I can be. It also takes a long time to dry so need to adjust my wake up time. 
> 
> I would prefer injections as that is what I did before but as stated, this is a trial to see what my PSA does. I have not been scoped, long tread about prostate where I list the ongoing studies.. very good tread that everyone should read!

----------


## edgarr

What do you think the absorbtion rate is? Mine concern is this; I shower and put it on around 5:30am. I then workout at 8am and shower afterwards again. Did i just wash it off before I fully absorbed it?

----------


## sirupate

> What do you think the absorbtion rate is? Mine concern is this; I shower and put it on around 5:30am. I then workout at 8am and shower afterwards again. Did i just wash it off before I fully absorbed it?


I don't know with Axiron. I think Dr. Crisler has said that as long as Androgel is on your skin for at least an hour, you are probably absorbing most of it. The Androgel literature suggests that the longer you can have it on before swim or shower, the better. When I was at the beach in August, I showered after my last swim for the day and then put the gel on. That gave me overnight before hitting the pool in the morning.

----------


## lvs

this is from the faq page on their website...

"You should always wait at least 2 hours after applying AXIRON before showering/bathing or swimming. Getting the area wet before this will remove most of the AXIRON you just applied."




> What do you think the absorbtion rate is? Mine concern is this; I shower and put it on around 5:30am. I then workout at 8am and shower afterwards again. Did i just wash it off before I fully absorbed it?

----------


## edgarr

Well after 3 months of 1 pump daily my PSA didnt budge!! Thats great news. I am now starting 2 pumps and will stay there for 6 months and test again. If all goes well I may even go back to injections. Cant really say that I felt any of the test benefits but 1 pump is only 30mg, lets see what 60mg does for me. This stuff isnt too bad, it drys quickly and clean.

----------


## lvs

how did your total and free-t numbers look? I would be surprised if 1-pump did much for you. Even at 2-pumps, not sure I would wait 6-months to retest. 4-5 weeks then retest. 




> Well after 3 months of 1 pump daily my PSA didnt budge!! Thats great news. I am now starting 2 pumps and will stay there for 6 months and test again. If all goes well I may even go back to injections. Cant really say that I felt any of the test benefits but 1 pump is only 30mg, lets see what 60mg does for me. This stuff isnt too bad, it drys quickly and clean.

----------


## kelkel

^^^agreed. No need to wait that long, geez.

----------


## edgarr

I didnt run blood work for TEST levels. My only concern here was to see if the Axiron would elevate my PSA....it didnt, it stayed right at 1.3 which is where it was before starting. If anything, I might test all levels after 3 months but again, I am most concerned with PSA numbers. If that is still at 1.3 after 6 months of 60mg I will look into possibly a new plan for HRT.

----------


## ecdysone

edgarr, this threads a little confusing seems two OPs?

I really hope the Axiron works for you, in my case I went to 4 pumps (yeah against the rules!) got my test up to 500 but DHT was something astronomical. Definitely a YMMV type product.
After the co-pay card wears off, you might be surprised how much it costs.
Couple of tips: you can shower after a few hours... and if you change doses, it's appropriate to do BW after a couple weeks, don't have to wait (show your Dr. the Axiron studies for proof)... actually, it would be a waste of time to wait more than a month.
AI's and HCG is still something to consider if you absorb the product effectively.

----------


## edgarr

ok lets clear this up

I was on injections and noticed elevated PSA numbers and all kinds of Dr visits etc. Stopped all HRT cold turkey, took antibiotics for possible prostate infections. PSA got down to 1.3 from 5. So my NEW doctor put me on 30mg Axiron to see what my PSA levels would do. After 3 months of 30mg it is still 1.3..........dont care what my TEST levels are at this time, just want to see if the TEST is the cause of the elevated PSA or not. So now, I will try 60mg and re-test my PSA.....IF after 3 or 6 months it is still 1.3, I will think about staying on Axiron or maybe going back to injections and start working on my low TEST issue.

Do you mean bi-weekly? If so, I assume 30mg on Monday and 30mg on Thursday??

----------


## althor

G'day mate! I used a gel I applied it at night, woke up in morning feeling great, couldn't tell if I had used it if I applied it in the morning.

----------


## WhiteDyno

I'm new to all this,just want some quick answers...I got the 30mg gel n it's workin excellent for my sex drive,strength,and mood...anyways I've been applying 1 squirt under each armpit every mornin...my buddy freaked n said I shood absolutely not be putting it under my pits but rather on my pecs,bi,s and tri,s...thoughts???....and has anyone had any REAL side effects from AXIRON??? THANKS!!!

----------


## ranch

been on Injections 250 every 2 weeks for over 7 months, I was getting severe acne on back ( backne )
no matter what i did , and I am a very healthy strict organic mainly raw food eater..so going on axiron deodorant was suppose to clear up my backne n have my T levels at a level I could function at ( it did neither of these things )
previous to injections I was on Patches ( useless ) then Pills ( just as useless )
My DR took me off injectable for 6 weeks ( worst 4 weeks of my life coming back down to my
original testosterone levels of 6 , readings in a male begin at 7 ( in Australia ) my medical brief...( I have 1 testicle n the other
barely functions n has all but shut down now ) I actually forked out $180 to go to a so called specialist “endocrinologist: 
who advised me to start the deodorant Axiron transdermal solution, simply waist of time, effort and money , I seriously doubt if I
bathed in this stuff that it would have any significant impact on any thing or any one..
He sounded like he was pushing the product more than being interested in me.. I am going back to the injectable until I can find a DR that can prescribe HGH 
Human Growth Hormone , which has none of the side FX that testosterone injectables has with many more benefits.
I have also been recommended the 10 week long lasting injection , which from what people say isnt very strong and last 
only 6-8 weeks, then theres the 1 that gos under the skin, also does not last the duration and leaves you scared every time they open you up
1 inch..also like to ad that injectables 100-125 once a week is better than having the full 250 once every 2 weeks.. a after 8.5 days you crash and levels start diminishing fast..
ive read people taking 200 every week , this to me is a total abuse and they appear to be using it for other purposes than of correcting hormones,
it is because of these types of people , this is why it is so difficult for it to be prescribed to those that really need it.. at the end of the day fom my research there is nothing better than HGH as it has none of the side FX that injectales has

----------


## xcraider37

> I'm new to all this,just want some quick answers...I got the 30mg gel n it's workin excellent for my sex drive,strength,and mood...anyways I've been applying 1 squirt under each armpit every mornin...my buddy freaked n said I shood absolutely not be putting it under my pits but rather on my pecs,bi,s and tri,s...thoughts???....and has anyone had any REAL side effects from AXIRON??? THANKS!!!


Your friend is 1/2 wrong, axiron does go under your pits. Although I see no issues applying to shoulders and upper chest. My opinion it is not a great product my experience was good to great levels a few hours after application then the daily crash at night. According to blood work I would be as high as 1200 and as low as 300 in a 24 hour period. That can't be good.

----------


## 2Sox

> been on Injections 250 every 2 weeks for over 7 months, I was getting severe acne on back ( backne )
> no matter what i did , and I am a very healthy strict organic mainly raw food eater..so going on axiron deodorant was suppose to clear up my backne n have my T levels at a level I could function at ( it did neither of these things )
> previous to injections I was on Patches ( useless ) then Pills ( just as useless )
> My DR took me off injectable for 6 weeks ( worst 4 weeks of my life coming back down to my
> original testosterone levels of 6 , readings in a male begin at 7 ( in Australia ) my medical brief...( I have 1 testicle n the other
> barely functions n has all but shut down now ) I actually forked out $180 to go to a so called specialist endocrinologist: 
> who advised me to start the deodorant Axiron transdermal solution, simply waist of time, effort and money , I seriously doubt if I
> bathed in this stuff that it would have any significant impact on any thing or any one..
> He sounded like he was pushing the product more than being interested in me.. I am going back to the injectable until I can find a DR that can prescribe HGH 
> ...


Could you clarify what questions you have regarding this post?

And by the way, it seems you have mixed up HGH and Testosterone. Two different substances used to treat two different conditions.

----------


## tlow

I have done axiron and androgel . I was also hard headed and didnt listen when they said to get the neddle . neither done anything for me and no way i would wait three month for a bw . Do yourself a favor if you need treatment get test cyp that is the way to go .

----------


## kcwebguy

I just want to chime in and say that I started my TRT with Axiron and am now doing injections. The difference in my overall experience and wellness is night and day. I had to change doctors because my Axiron doctor didn't believe in test injections. My current doctor says its the most effective and least expensive form of treatment available. I quite agree. I don't recommend anything but injections for TRT.

----------

